# Hitching truck stops, changing lives and allot of free beer



## Rail Tye (Nov 9, 2012)

Well here i am, i got a buzz on thanks to my last rides case of beer and it helped me threw the fact that I'm now in Regina and its getting dark quick. Its basically asinine to hitch right now and i had no inclination of stalking the yard just yet so i started walking. I found a Husky and thought what do i got to lose. I went down the rows of trucks and hoped for the best. the first trucker just stared me down before i even came near, gave him a nod and walked on. The second rolled down his window but he was going east. The next had no clue where he was going till tomorrow morning but it was most likely going to be the west coast. There was still a fair number trucks in the lot that had there engines on and i just wanted to get the hell out, i told him if i cant find a ride i will see you in the morning shock hands and went at again. He must of got on the horn because before i could get a word out to one he told me he was going east good bye. fortunately the liqueur store was in view of the lot so i slept good that night. morning came and my ride still was waiting for the call, he let me sit in the cab with him and listen to old time radio shows with him . He was a character, center of attention kind of personality with just a splash of cocky but a good guy none the less. Told me he has been driving for a long time and witnessed it all, like how last night a couple with a goat asked him for a ride. he was old but still had spark. It amuses me sometimes how when i get picked up after awhile some folks try to intimidate you from trying anything by explaining how good they are at fighting this guy did it right off the bat. about an hour pasted and This fairly smoking hot woman trucker pulled into the gas bar and cleaned her windows. he was kind of a pig about it but then again you don't see that every day. he gets the call and just my luck west we go. At one point during the trip he asked me if he should quit tucking so he could see his kids more. after i told him my story and my general opinion he picked up the phone and calls his old lady and told her I'm quitting at the end of the month 

I had a job lined up in Osoyoos with the fruit but some times things change quick. the tucker dropped me in Sicamous and as i was packing my shit in the parking lot suddenly this guy comes out of a shity camper. tattoos all over his body pieces of hair missing. He saw my guitar and wanted to jam i told him i have a job down south and i need to hit the road. he was crushed, i got up from packing my bag looked him over a asked how long have you been playing. about 40 years he replied. i finally cave in he gets his guitar and he starts playing 90s grunge stuff and he was spot on. now i don't necessarily enjoy playing music like that but this was different. he starts just making up lyrics on the spot some good some bad then he sings i want to die. I stop look up at him see the look in his eyes and say don't do it, he starts crying and told me his son died three days ago and he is on a binge and was planing on suicide tonight will you take my bird. I tried my best to council him, at one point i told him look, look at the mountain its beautiful, you don't know whats on the other side, your family needs you right now. etc. etc. I try the god route and ask him if he thinks everything happens for a purpose, I'm here right now and i don't want you to do this. he hugs me with a strong hug and told me thank you. he calmed down almost instantly. he invites me into his camper and asked if i can be his friend for a bit so i follow him inside the place is a fucking mess and the smell, he offers me food and he tells me about the time he opened for pearl jam and shows me pictures and he was not full shit about it he had a picture of him standing next to the band. he showed me his bird and we start watching a movie on his laptop. he turns over to me and tells me i saved his life. he takes a nap and i decide to clean his camper. i find a prescription paper, I look at it maybe the old mans got some oxy. turns out its for cancer drugs, things are starting to make a bit more sense now, this guys has cancer and his son died, talk about your bad luck. He eventual gets up and tells me he is going back home back home I tell him alright i think that is a great thing you going south? after he told me no i stated i cleaned up your camper and I'm sure there are going to be check points tonight and there going to smell the split beer and maybe search the place so if your holding anything you should give it to me to be on the safe side. he gives me a big smile and goes into a box and fishes out a few buds of weed and gives me an unopened case of beer and half of a two six. he gives me another hug and headed down the road. 

you know its times like this that you truly understand the effect that a person has on everything, you can ignore sometimes it but its still true. i never went down to Osoyoos but that is another story all to its own.


----------



## Evie217 (Nov 9, 2012)

How interesting. As I was reading I was lost in picturing it. As a movie or something. Very cool of you to help that person out


----------



## Ethan Mathers (Jan 6, 2013)

Man that's what really matters, not how much money you have but the people you touch.


----------



## scatwomb (Jan 6, 2013)

Ethan Mathers said:


> Man that's what really matters, not how much money you have but the people you touch.


 
LITERALLY! HAYO!


----------



## TravlinGreaser (Jan 8, 2013)

This helped me out as well...thanks for sharing


----------

